# Lightroom CC appears on the surface to be junk



## wockawocka (Apr 21, 2015)

With no intention to troll I downloaded and installed LR cc 2015 and damn, I'm sitting here exporting 500 raw files and I can't use the software at all. I click on something and have to click several times for the software to respond.

It's as if it's completely using all it's resources to export.

Doesn't happen with v5.7 and I'm sorry to say I'll be stepping back from this. Especially with no external midi controller support. I was initially excited with GPU acceleration but IMHO this is the only reason to upgrade. I'm losing too much for the GPU boost.

Worst still though. What happens when I buy a new camera that 5.7 doesn't support?


----------



## dancook (Apr 21, 2015)

Could it be indexing your photos for facial recognition? Click the Lightroom link top left and see if it's running


----------



## gjones5252 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine is working flawlessly. Sorry to hear yours isn't. Maybe complete uninstall and reinstall. Or don't update an old catalog, use a new one. 
It's responsive fast and is using my gpu perfectly. Exports the same maybe a little faster than 5 
What are the spec on your computer?? If it's and older than 3 year old computer the gpu may need to be turned off. 
Sorry.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 22, 2015)

It's now been uninstalled.

Everything was switched off, my system is a 3930k setup, mirrored SSD's, SSD everything basically and the video card is a GTX680 and I've 32GB of ram.

Even with GPU acceleration off it's stuttering (during export - otherwise it's fine).

The lack of midi support has driven me back to V5 which is a shame as I'll likely be screwed when I get a new camera.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 22, 2015)

My LR6 installed fine and runs fine. Haven't really tested it but file loading and exporting seems to be a similar speed to LR5.7. I have a relatively old desktop with an Intel i7 2.8GHz on 6GB Ram running Windows 7. So I'm happy.


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> It's as if it's completely using all it's resources to export.



Which is a good thing as one of the complaints about LR5 that it doesn't use the computer to its fullest on exports, i.e. takes longer than necessary. If you find it uses too much resources, lower the priority of the LR process or use other means of software throttling.

Can't have your cake and eat it at the same time!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mine runs fine when I'm using it. When I leave it sitting there just syncing photos, it crashes ('not responding'). Facial recognition is paused (it's quite annoying that they don't have a menu option to deactivate it, as far as I can tell).

Early adoption blues. It will get fixed. 

I was a bit surprised to see that it is running process version 2012.


----------



## Sparadrap (Apr 22, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.



Had same problem. After installation, log out of Creative Cloud and log back in. Forums indicate this works for most users the first time - as it did for me. Occasional user reported having to log out several times before it works.

Otherwise, Lightroom CC is working flawlessly for me.

David


----------



## dppaskewitz (Apr 22, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.



Wow, that would be progress for me. I installed through Creative Cloud. Would not even initiate. I uninstalled, then reinstalled through Creative Cloud. Still nothing. I had the same type of problems with Photoshop CC 2014 last year. Then, magically, it started working. Guess I'll just use LR 5.7 for another week or two and see what happens. I'd rather spend the time hunched over the computer actually doing something rather than trying to figure out Adobe's foibles. 

EDIT: After reading the post above (OK, I should have viewed it before posting), I did sign out and back into Creative Cloud. That did the trick. LR CC now installed and running.


----------



## lourenco (Apr 22, 2015)

I noticed on exporting images it does use multiple threads / cores. It was average 50% CPU usage before on 5.7. It is trying to stay closer to 100% now with Lightroom CC. 

I noticed on printing it seems to be the same as 5.7 still. I am thinking if I planning to print a large batch of images, it might be quicker to export the CR2 as JPG. Import the JPG with the changes, and print those. Given on export it uses close to 100% CPU Usage , but on printing it is only at around 50% CPU Usage.

I was really hoping Lightroom CC would be more like photo mechanic regarding how quickly I can review and pick the images I want. 

I am thinking it might be a few more revisions until Lightroom is quick enough for me.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 22, 2015)

dppaskewitz said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.
> ...



I had the same issue. Thankfully a quick google search came to the rescue.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> It's now been uninstalled.
> 
> Everything was switched off, my system is a 3930k setup, mirrored SSD's, SSD everything basically and the *video card is a GTX680* and I've 32GB of ram.
> 
> ...



I believe this is your problem. I believe I saw another user posting issues with the same card. It appears that the card does not have all of the prerequisites needed to run LR CC. Might want to look it up. Do make sure you have the most recent code from Nvidia for the card.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.




I had the same issue. I followed the suggestions, created a new administrative user, and then it started, sort of, but only once. Finally, I shut some recently added startup programs, and it then started and worked fine.

Then, I turned the startup programs on again in two groups, it still started up and runs fine. I created a new catalog and imported from the old LR5 one. I also deleted the test user.

Now its working fine, so I don't know why I had the issue initially, but I had reinstalled 3 times and tried a lot of things.

I believe that the process of eliminating startups caused me to logout of CC, and log in again. That probably was the fix.

I now have it pretty well setup, it does seem to render just a bit slower, I turned off the Graphic card acceleration, that made little difference that I could see.

Then, I created a panorama, but found that I much preferred the photoshop version where I could use content aware fill to keep from cropping most of the sky away. This was my first attempt at panoramas, I'll do it differently the next try and take photos in portrait orientation so I have lots of sky to crop.

Here they are:

Lightroom Version:









Photoshop version:


----------



## LDS (Apr 22, 2015)

2n10 said:


> I believe this is your problem. I believe I saw another user posting issues with the same card. It appears that the card does not have all of the prerequisites needed to run LR CC. Might want to look it up. Do make sure you have the most recent code from Nvidia for the card.



It looks GPU support is going to make people act like children. LR 6 has not so high end GPU needs (after all, it's just a 2D application, although applying some complex effects), and it's better to avoid to troll around "hey, my card is bigger than yours!".
There will be issues in the beginning to support properly the different video cards, be calm, tell Adobe, and wait...


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 22, 2015)

Suggestion. Please everyone specify what OS you are running in with LRCC if you're having problems. I loaded it on my MacPro with Yosemite last night and works flawlessly. Is this a Windows thing for ya'll? Just wondering.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, I created a panorama, but found that I much preferred the photoshop version where I could use content aware fill to keep from cropping most of the sky away.



Yup, I just tried a LR6 pano and that's my complaint, too. By now this is my #1 LR bug, it's the same when doing perspective correction - you cannot heal-fill the white border. On panos, this is a severe drawback as usually it's no problem to patch a bit of grass or sky on the edges.

On the other hand, your samples demonstrate why I can be beneficial "just" to use ACR/LR: It prevents you from over-editing the shots


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 22, 2015)

Well they gotta save SOME things for PS I suppose. Gotta "cripple" LR. Adobe must be run by Canon. (There, someone had to make the joke and get it out the way...) 



Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Then, I created a panorama, but found that I much preferred the photoshop version where I could use content aware fill to keep from cropping most of the sky away.
> ...


----------



## MJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello, 

Isn't it a little early to judge a software the same day or day after it was released?

Personally I tend to wait a little while before jumping on the upgrade train to have the most severe bugs and quirks hopefully worked out in a 1.0.x release...

I know this won't help you out there with issues right now, but do use the possibility to forward your experiences with the software developer, it's a win win in the long term for you as customer and their product.


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 22, 2015)

Sparadrap said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.
> ...



That did solve the problem, but only if you log out of the desktop CC application, not the browser. That got me a couple of times until I found the preferences window.


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 22, 2015)

Downloaded the upgrade for Windows and have had no issues. Finding certain functions are much faster and others about the same. Do like the Panorama DNG. Seems to give more information than the LR to PS version. Really like the improved sliders. Much better movement control. Can now make subtle changes without having to slide back an forth and settling for the almost right position. Wish when upgrading catalogs, the new version was named XXXX-6 or XXXX-LR6 verses the Old -2. Have a few older catalogs that are now XXXX-2-2-2.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 22, 2015)

So far it looks rather boring to me. The videos on the new features try to hype the most basic of UI features. Adobe, lets see if you can improve the noise reduction like DxO has done. For those using older versions of lightroom, even PS5, this doesnt seem to offer you much over the version you have now. Certainly not worth the upgrade price.


----------



## GDub (Apr 22, 2015)

"Junk?" I moved beyond my standalone copy and downloaded the CC version today (I've had Photoshop CC for over a year). No hitches with the download. Lightroom CC works great. I updated several of my catalogs and did a little fiddling--no problems. Obviously, I haven't had time to explore the new features, but so far so good.

I'm a Mac Retina laptop user, most recent Yosemite update, big hard drive, 16G RAM--pretty much an ideal environment for the new Lightroom.


----------



## LDS (Apr 22, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Suggestion. Please everyone specify what OS you are running in with LRCC if you're having problems. I loaded it on my MacPro with Yosemite last night and works flawlessly. Is this a Windows thing for ya'll? Just wondering.



In Windows you're going to encounter many more GPU models/submodels - and even if the chip is the same, from different brands with slightly different implementations, while updated drivers are not supplied by the OS (but ensure your Windows is fully patched to ensure latest drivers have no problems).
Also, OpenGL is somewhat less used because the platform "standard graphic library" is DirectX. There's a good chance there will be more issues on Windows than on OSX.

IMHO Adobe should have run a far larger beta/preview program to identify most of those issues earlier, especially if most of its usual beta testers are not usually Windows users, or anyway use just a fairly standard and recent subset of Windows hardware.

I would wait for Adobe to gather results of this first run, I believe it will need to fix a "couple" of things, before starting to complain "loudly". After all, who would use a wholly new camera for any important assignment?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 22, 2015)

KBStudio said:


> Downloaded the upgrade for Windows and have had no issues.



I had no issues downloading the update for OSX on my laptop. On my Windows desktop, two ACC.xxx.log files were created in my in my %/AppData/Local/Temp totaling nearly 9GB. I deleted them just fine, but it's... odd (to say the least).


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

MJ said:


> Isn't it a little early to judge a software the same day or day after it was released?



The odd bugs will be ironed out, but it doesn't take long to realize that hdr and pano are gimmicks - very basic functionality nothing there you couldn't do already with 3rd party tools (even free ones). Sure, it's handy to have them built in for a quick merging, but I sympathize if someone should think that wasn't worth the long wait.


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 23, 2015)

It is junk. On the surface and under the hood


----------



## painya (Apr 23, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> I'm running into a pretty serious issue. Every time I have tried opening lightroom cc, it closes in the startup process. I can't even get it to open. I have installed it/uninstalled it a couple of times to the same result. I will have to wait for a forum troubleshooting article to figure out how to fix this.


Same here. Windows 8. Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Suggestion. Please everyone specify what OS you are running in with LRCC if you're having problems. I loaded it on my MacPro with Yosemite last night and works flawlessly. Is this a Windows thing for ya'll? Just wondering.


Good call, this helps others get a clearer perspective on the matter. I have a rubber burning Windows 8.1 PC specced for video editing (PremierPro CC) so don't expect hitches when I find time to do the LR CC update, probably on the weekend.

FWIW does anyone know if the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 has the right spec for LR CC?

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2015)

pwp said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Suggestion. Please everyone specify what OS you are running in with LRCC if you're having problems. I loaded it on my MacPro with Yosemite last night and works flawlessly. Is this a Windows thing for ya'll? Just wondering.
> ...



It should be fine, I have a base model Dell with a low end GT720 which does not seem to do anything special, but the software runs when it is activated, so it doesn't hurt. I now have a excuse to do a upgrade.


----------



## twagn (Apr 23, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Suggestion. Please everyone specify what OS you are running in with LRCC if you're having problems. I loaded it on my MacPro with Yosemite last night and works flawlessly. Is this a Windows thing for ya'll? Just wondering.



Mac OS 10.10.3, Intel iris graphic, MacBook Pro, Retina Mid 2014 13"

Running just fine


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Wouldn't open,downloaded twice,still no go,phoned India ,advised to log out of CC and log back on,now works fine running on PC. 8)


----------



## emko (Apr 23, 2015)

seriously how can LR be this bad, Bridge is a million times faster to browse quickly with arrow keys compared to LR,browsing quickly with the film strip is slow, browsing in grid is slow when you quickly use arrow keys but if you use mouse scroll on both its fast. Priority should be on movement not on loading the image/metadata seriously who needs the full res picture to load when you are quickly moving around in the film strip or grid view.

Import you have to wait so long for the damn thumbnails to load when even opening the CF folder in windows shows all the thumbnails super fast its actually instant on my computer even on Bridge. Why cant it load the temp thumbnails quickly and in the background load the meta etc and priorities the clicked images? Many times i have to just go to the folder quickly delete the old stuff off my card to speed up import in LR.

Face detect view slowest experience ever press check mark wait 1 second for it to go away and the next one to move over, this should be a fast experience where you can quickly click yes or no/remove face area. Scrolling down = low fps,tearing and jumpy scroll when it should be a smooth experience.

I can keep listing problems i just don't understand who programs Lightroom and how come no one can see these things?

I use many of Adobe products and LR is the crappiest user experience of them all.

sorry for the rant i thought Adobe would notice things like this and fix them in LR6 hopefully LR7 will improve.

am i the only one who works like this? using arrow keys to quickly browse around in film strips/grid view?


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone used the facial recognition and how good is it.
Can it with children recognise them as it goes back throught the years?
(I can hardly recognise them myself they change so much)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 23, 2015)

LDS said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is your problem. I believe I saw another user posting issues with the same card. It appears that the card does not have all of the prerequisites needed to run LR CC. Might want to look it up. Do make sure you have the most recent code from Nvidia for the card.
> ...


The response has nothing to do with "my card is bigger than your card". I was just informing the OP that there have been issues reported with certain cards. Do note that I mentioned making sure the most recent Nvidia update had been applied.


----------



## LDS (Apr 23, 2015)

2n10 said:


> The response has nothing to do with "my card is bigger than your card". I was just informing the OP that there have been issues reported with certain cards. Do note that I mentioned making sure the most recent Nvidia update had been applied.



No. You told his card didn't have the required spec "_appears that the card does not have all of the prerequisites needed to run LR CC_.", but that card has the required minimum specs (at least what you can find in LR online help), and even more. And if the car doesn't have the prerequistes, updating the driver does nothing.

You were giving a wholly incorrect and misleading information. 

It's clear that Adobe is having problem to support some configurations (and it's all its fault for a poor beta testing) - just before saying a card is not supported, let's wait for Adobe to clear that mess a bit...


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Has anyone used the facial recognition and how good is it.
> Can it with children recognise them as it goes back throught the years?
> (I can hardly recognise them myself they change so much)



Tried it last night and it's ok, not great. It identifies faces that are straight at the camera but doesn't for profiles or when there is a lot of hair covering the face. It gets better the more info it has (confirmed identities from you). I keyworded photos with family member names already. This may be a bit faster but to get it to work as well keywording on your own, but it requires just as much scrutiny. So first pass, I use the feature. Second pass, I go through each pic in a folder and add face boxes to those that it did not identify.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 23, 2015)

I, for one, appreciate all you early adopters beta testing LR for the rest of us. 

I think in about 6 months, after a few patches, will be the time to buy it.


----------



## John (Apr 23, 2015)

i installed LR CC on my windows 8 system yesterday with no problems at all. i've already used it to catalog and edit over 1000 new images. it is faster than previous versions, has a few new features that are nice to have and works just fine for me.


----------



## raptor3x (Apr 23, 2015)

I've noticed that on my machine the new LR is an absolute pig in terms of memory usage. With LR 5.7 it used about 1.1-1.3 GB of memory when sitting around doing nothing. The new LR seems to use between 3.8-4.1 GB of memory at idle.

*Edit:* I just tested this again and it seems to start off at a pretty reasonable level in terms of memory usage. Seems that Adobe may have a memory leak issue.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 23, 2015)

If you are on a Mac make sure "Prevent App Nap" is checked in the "Get Info" window. Could cause slowdowns when LR is running in the background.


----------



## endiendo (Apr 25, 2015)

This lightroom goes much faster than the lightroom 5. On my computer. 
About memory, I'm happy that lightroom can finally used over that 3 or 4 gb and not stucked with 32bits limitations. My computer is 3 years old but has a brand new graphic card. 
All works very well with lightroom and my Canon 5dIII raws files (~30Mb each).
Maybe the gpu o memory problems are coming from Windows versions, or lightroom is not accelerated "the same way" depending on the windows version.

core i7 3770 3.4 ghz
16 gb ram
Windows 8.1
nvidia gtx 970 4gb
4k screen.
windows 8.1 x64


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2015)

I created a new database for LR 6 by copying from the old LR5 database. Since there were no previews, the load time for images was slow the first time.

After that, they load quickly, because the previews are stored in the database. I do not create fill size previews, just the default size.

I'm now creating smart previews for all 60,000 images. This is a slow process, but will make all images instantly viewable.

Go to library/previews and select standard or smart previews, and then select all. This will create them in the background and add them to your database folder. They taske up a lot of file space, but I have a lot that's unused.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm now creating smart previews for all 60,000 images. This is a slow process, but will make all images instantly viewable.



It does? I'm happy to be educated concerning the use of smart previews (technically they're "DNG Proxies"), but I admit I never warmed up to them yet.

For a 20mp cam (other than the 5ds, for example) this doesn't make a lot of sense to me unless you want to edit pix when the original hd is offline, the 1:1 and smart resolutions are just too similar. And at least with LR5 (I'm running LR6 just the 2nd day) there were collisions between 1:1 and smart preview rendering, too, when the original source was online.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now creating smart previews for all 60,000 images. This is a slow process, but will make all images instantly viewable.
> ...



I use both regular and smart previews, as you noted, the Smart Previews are partial resolution images of photos that are off line, and are stored as lossy DNG's.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

After using LRCC a few days now, I'm finding it to be much slower. I have a average Dell XPS PC, bought new last December with 12GB memory and a low end Nvidia video card. I upgraded it to a 500GB SSD for programs and LR, and a 3TB HDD for files. When I open light room It takes much longer to open, and then there is another long wait for the library to come up
. 
A metadata search is also lengthy before anything shows. I created a new Catalog for CC which was based on the LR5 one, so its clean. I have yet to do much work with brushes.


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 30, 2015)

After messing with it for a week It is running about equivalent to LR 5. I haven't been able to test it that fully in terms of facial recognition, but it should be worth a shot. 

The issues with the C.D. model for software releases is that you will get a lot of bugs shipped in releases. I still think it's the most important important improvement to software in a while, but it's still annoying for us early adopters.


----------



## martti (Apr 30, 2015)

I just installed the LR cc and tried it for the first time.
Absolutely no problems. My old library was there, my plug-ins ready to work with a gentle 'reload'.
This new version is so much faster in all it does that I am buying only for the speed increase.

Good news, this upgrade.

Upgrade: After fifteen minutes it just keeps crashing and crashing, I cannot do anything. Maybe because I still have the old version or maybe it is its nature. MBookAir, 4GB, Yosemite.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 1, 2015)

martti said:


> I just installed the LR cc and tried it for the first time.
> Absolutely no problems. My old library was there, my plug-ins ready to work with a gentle 'reload'.
> This new version is so much faster in all it does that I am buying only for the speed increase.
> 
> ...



It sometimes runs extremely fast and other times inexplicably slow on my desktop (win 7, 4GHz i7, 32GB RAM, multiple SSDs). The update that was just pushed out doesn't seem to help.

It seems pretty fast on my laptop (macbook pro with PCIe SSD and 16GB RAM), but I don't have nearly the same library on it (and I can't get the update for some reason, it just sits there spinning).


----------



## martti (May 1, 2015)

Now the question is: If I really buy it (running a test version now) and uninstall the LR5 will it work or not.
In my life I have installed and uninstalled quite enough. I do not feel like spending time if I know the result is uncertain. On the Adobe site they suggested turning off the GPU (whatever it might be) so I unclicked the Graphics processor acceleration in Preferences>Performance. Now the LR has been up and runnin ten minutes already.


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2015)

Works well for me. But I upgraded on the CC program.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 6, 2015)

I updated on the CC program also.
For normal processing it seems fine, although not really any faster than L5.

I've been trying the HDR but find that the complted files run really slow when doing some extra processing on the HDR files.


----------

